# Show goats VS Real meat goats



## Spear-B-Ranch (Apr 25, 2014)

I do think there needs to be a separation here in the forum. I mean between meat goats and show goats. The cost in raising the two different goats is so different its laughable. In reality a 60lb weaner boer your looking at $90 at auction maybe up to $150 at top. Show goats go for more and pump more chow in them. I'm just saying there's a difference between the two animals and everyone knows it.onder:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone remember to keep it friendly, keep it fun.

Stick with facts and keep emotion out of it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Interesting observation. 
Show & meat ARE different, (they shouldn't be but that's a little pet peeve on my part) 
But for the sake of posting any questions or comments if it is in the meat market section that's where we go with it. 
Showing is different in that we are dealing with showing.
Our animals aren't treated or fed any different. They are all meat goats but there are a few who do get to the ring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry you feel the way you do about this, it is your opinion and we respect that. 

Genetics plays a huge role for one, with show quality animals, it is not because they are pumped up with this and that. They must also be watched for worms and cocci, as this will stunt growth if left untreated.

If you look at my boer buck in my Avatar or even on my website, after a year of growing and feeding him properly, for 1 year only, I make sure he received a good protein grain and good alfalfa. 
I teach this, if you have a child, you want him or her to grow and achieve maximum growth, we want that child to eat properly right?
Same goes for boers, they need proper feed and care, in order for them to achieve that growth. They grow the most during the 1st year. This is why it is crucial to feed and care for them as they grow. This is for any boer.

After 1 year with my boers, I only give grain as a treat, this is not daily, they are fed 2x a day with Alfalfa, 1 flake for 2 bucks 2 x a day, that's it and now at 3 years old Yoda looks closely like the avatar pic "Big" he is over 300 lbs now and is not on any laughable pump up stuff. 

For the shows yes, we can feed him up to look even better, but otherwise, the genetics is where it is at, you want easy keepers. That is the trick.
They are more expensive because they have thick massive bone structures, a good foundation to them, not just a meat goat per say, who may achieved a lower weight gain naturally. Big genetic lines achieve fast growth with little effort compared to average boer. You get what you pay for honestly and that is true in the boer world. 

Hope that makes more sense.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

That statement is true in every domestic animal they have shows for, humans included (you can be sure your average person does not have a diet that the beauty pagent contestants eat). Show animals get more specialized feed to bring out the muscling/coat condition/milk or meat production or whatever else that animal is being shown for.

BTW...when I was showing (successfully I might add) my Boers, they didn't get fed or treated any different than the dairy or non-show goats, except they did get clipped and bathed before the show. Diet and exercize were all the same.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The meat goat section is for goats that are considered a meat breed. Whether a Boer goat goes into the show ring or the freezer, it is still a meat breed. No one feeds their animals the same way. You can always start a topic in the meat goat section about feeding commercial goats.

This topic is now closed.


----------

